# Dropsy? Please Help



## caribemonsters

I now think my caribe has dropsy on top of popeye ? Here are some pics . Can anyone help. I keep reading if he has dropsy hes pretty much dead. I'm am 2 days into treating him with maracyn 2 and aquarium salt.


----------



## caribemonsters

I now think my caribe has dropsy on top of popeye ? Here are some pics . Can anyone help. I keep reading if he has dropsy hes pretty much dead. I'm am 2 days into treating him with maracyn 2 and aquarium salt.


----------



## Lester

Wow.. it one fat piranha !!!.... yap .. the eye seems to be poped


----------



## bob351

some shots from the side would help


----------



## caribemonsters




----------



## memento

Are the scales protruding ?
If not, it's not dropsy...


----------



## caribemonsters

I don't think so. When I shine light on him he looks textured but not like a pine cone like I read on the internet. Would it be real noticeable ? Would a picture from behind him help ? What else would make him not eat for 4 days ?


----------



## memento

Then it isn't dropsy I guess.
Still thinking bacterial infection, so go on with the maracyn.


----------



## caribemonsters

Ok. It doesn't appear to be getting worse so maybe that's a good sign . Will keep everyone up to date


----------



## memento

What's his diet been so far ?
Intestinal problems can of course be caused by a diet...


----------



## caribemonsters

Shrimp and catfish is all they will eat. But he has not eat in 4 days. Could it be the fresh catfish ? I cut it up and freeze it then thaw it before feeding


----------



## memento

Don't see a real problem in that diet...
So not sure what introduced the disease, but I'm still thinking bacterial.


----------

